# kentucky moss?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

A local shop near me has flats of this moss for 7$ (about 8"x12"). I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with this and if it is the same as pillow moss. Any thought's on how it would do in a terrarium? It's very green and looks very alive.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

No harm in trying, what doesnt work for some person, works for another, you should experiment with stuff like this. Each setup is individual and may support somehting another cant, maybe just a slight difference. So id say try it, but dont let it bother you if it doesnt come out good.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

If it's the moss native to here in KY, it's good, but needs to be hibernated in the winter or it will die off. I have it in my tank cause it looks good for a few months, and if it dies, I can just scrape up some more, cause it is everywhere around here. I would rather have other tropical mosses living in my tank, but for the price(free!), I can't beat it. If you want, you can email me at [email protected] and maybe I could send you some somehow or another. I can get it in large sheets (like around 12" by 12").


If anybody else is interested in this KY moss, I would be willing to trade some fresh stuff for other types of plants? Email me 

Mike C


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I live in Kentucky and also use the Kentucky moss for the same reasons. I can just get more when it dies off for free. I have had better luck with it than the expensive tropical moss anyways. I am just now going to replace all of my moss since I am redoing my tanks, but the moss that has died off is mostly due to me spilling calcium on it. It does not seem to require alot of light, but I guess that is because it grows in cool shady areas. Another added bonus is that often small plants and mushroom will grow out of it. I have had some really nice ferns grow out of the moss that did better than the tropical ferns I bought.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

I grew up in Kentucky and still live 5 minutes from the border (along the Ohio river). I have and still use moss that I find in Ky. What I find interesting is that people say that it needs dormancy during the winter months. This is not the case with the many species I'm using. I have a few tanks setup with moss that was collected over 2 years ago and the moss is still going strong. 

-Bill J.


----------

